# MY FISH R DYING IN FRONT OF ME!!!!!!!



## skylight550 (Aug 25, 2005)

this site is garbage!, i have made several posts and pictures of my god damn rb's and they r dying rihgt in front of me. i checked the amonia, nitrate, ph everything is perfect cleaned the actual EHIEM filter for 30 min! changed the water again, put food in here nothing!!!

my rb's have been on the top top level basically there fins out of the water on the surface staying up there. I EVEN TOUCHED ALL OF THEM and they dont even move!. they have these white burning/cut looking scabs on ur mouuths and under there mouths

PLEASE HELP ME WHAT SHOULD I DO!!!!!!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

skylight550 said:


> this site is garbage!


so now were sposed to help you? what about aireation?


----------



## skylight550 (Aug 25, 2005)

YEHA EXACTLEY my point i ahve made so many posts 2 get help and i only get 3 clealrey u all no NOTHIGN! go screw ur help u dont wanna help then dont i have 4 rb's dying on me as i type


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

No idea...did you use declorinator when you changed the water? 
Did you ever cycle the tank? If you did...you most likely just destroyed all the bacteria if you washed the filter in anything but tank water.

Where are the pictures?


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

well if youve posted before then we probably dont know what is wrong with your fish.


----------



## skylight550 (Aug 25, 2005)

the post is lower in the forum ssame section , it has 3 pictures of the face and lower lip and the weird white stuff, look for SKYLIGHT550 as the post its there

ALSO i tried to feed them 25 comets and in an hour all the comets died ON THERE OWN??????........


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

his pics are a few topics down posted today.....I would add extra airation to help for now and maybe extra filtration....

If you have added other fish and they died to then its definatley something in the water params...Have you had a bacteria bloom or anything like that recently? Do you do regular water changes?? Do you remove extra uneaten food within 30 minutes of feeding??? Do you dechlorinate the water when u do a change???? What size tank and what type filtration do you have????? These types of things will help the members of this site help you!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

we arnt there lookin at yur tank and you dont give a good enought discripion so we cant help you


----------



## skylight550 (Aug 25, 2005)

my description fine isnt the best but i tried putting a couple of pics best i can...

i have 4 rb's in a 45 g tank each about 3.5 inches or so, i clean the tank every week i check the amonia nitrate and ph every week and did today every thing is perfect. my filter is a EHIEM filter big and huge and i just cleaned that too iv done enuff cleaning as i can do it makes no sense to me at all

my rb's r developing white scab looking things they MUST HAVE a disease or something


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

White patches on your fish could be "ICH" ....cleaning your filter isnt good unless you leave some of the benificial media in it....If you remove all of the good bacteria from your filter it can lead to all kinds of problems because it shifts your natural ballance and your tank cant handle the load....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> skylight550 Posted Today, 02:57 PM
> this site is garbage!, i have made several posts and pictures of my god damn rb's and they r dying rihgt in front of me. i checked the amonia, nitrate, ph everything is perfect cleaned the actual EHIEM filter for 30 min! changed the water again, put food in here nothing!!!
> 
> my rb's have been on the top top level basically there fins out of the water on the surface staying up there. I EVEN TOUCHED ALL OF THEM and they dont even move!. they have these white burning/cut looking scabs on ur mouuths and under there mouths
> ...


Just a comment. No one at PFURY is a licensed veterinary. We are all hobbyists, some of us more experienced that others. To diagnose a problem with a photograph by itself is well, unrealisitic and not even a qualified vet would make a proper diagnosis on that alone.

All we can do here at PFURY is give you opinions on what might be the problem based on what you tell us. Telling us other things about your fish, how long you've had them, water conditions, type of diet and other factors help in accessing the problems.

From what you have described w/o seeing photos, the fish appear to have a bacterial infection. What type? No idea, how to treat? No idea w/o photos and history. Chances are your fish will likely be dead before this week is out. I seriously doubt medication or aeration will do much good. This is my opinion based on what you have written so far. Good luck.


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

DUDE:looks to me like youv'e got somekinda fungus my fish had it once,fly to the closet freakin wal-mart store and get ya some (fungus clear) by, tank buddies,jungle Inc. they are disolving tablets they dont cost that much it worked on my fish.thats the best I can offer,Good luck


----------



## skylight550 (Aug 25, 2005)

HASTUTS U KEEP saying there are no pictures read the post and the comment then say that

there are 3 pics dude

fungus clear???

can i get it at petland i dont have walmarts around me or kmarts or wutever

is petland a place that would have the fungus thing ur saying?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > skylight550 Posted Today, 02:57 PM
> > this site is garbage!, i have made several posts and pictures of my god damn rb's and they r dying rihgt in front of me. i checked the amonia, nitrate, ph everything is perfect cleaned the actual EHIEM filter for 30 min! changed the water again, put food in here nothing!!!
> >
> > my rb's have been on the top top level basically there fins out of the water on the surface staying up there. I EVEN TOUCHED ALL OF THEM and they dont even move!. they have these white burning/cut looking scabs on ur mouuths and under there mouths
> ...


That's deep Frank. Nice response considering what crap i was thinking.


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

GO GO GO











skylight550 said:


> HASTUTS U KEEP saying there are no pictures read the post and the comment then say that
> 
> there are 3 pics dude
> 
> ...


they should have somthin,tell them you somthin to clear up fungas&bacteria "fast"
better yet call them before ya go


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> skylight550 Posted Today, 03:18 PM
> HASTUTS U KEEP saying there are no pictures read the post and the comment then say that
> 
> *there are 3 pics dude*
> ...


Well young dude, your pics are of poor quality and worthless for any comments. I believe GG pointed that out to you and I just confirmed what I suspected in that regard.

You are also ignoring my comment in that we need a history of your fish other than just feeding them goldfish. Let me ask you this, did you net the goldfish, quarantine them before feeding to your piranhas? Or did you just pour fish and bag water into the tank together?


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

skylight550 said:


> this site is garbage!, i have made several posts and pictures of my god damn rb's and they r dying rihgt in front of me. i checked the amonia, nitrate, ph everything is perfect cleaned the actual EHIEM filter for 30 min! changed the water again, put food in here nothing!!!
> 
> my rb's have been on the top top level basically there fins out of the water on the surface staying up there. I EVEN TOUCHED ALL OF THEM and they dont even move!. they have these white burning/cut looking scabs on ur mouuths and under there mouths
> 
> PLEASE HELP ME WHAT SHOULD I DO!!!!!!


The problem with your ps is you. They have a bad owner who has no respect and is now crying for help.

Hater


----------



## JBouchard1087 (Aug 8, 2005)

If all they good bacteria is gone in your water get some stuff called Stress Coat. I use it for mine when he has an issue. It helps destress the fish as well as adding the good bacteria back into the tank and the slime coat back onto the fish.

Read up on it.

http://www.aquatichouse.com/Water%20Condit.../StressCoat.asp


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

USED prime when u change water.



DaElongatus said:


> USE prime when u change water.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > skylight550 Posted Today, 02:57 PM
> > this site is garbage!, i have made several posts and pictures of my god damn rb's and they r dying rihgt in front of me. i checked the amonia, nitrate, ph everything is perfect cleaned the actual EHIEM filter for 30 min! changed the water again, put food in here nothing!!!
> >
> > my rb's have been on the top top level basically there fins out of the water on the surface staying up there. I EVEN TOUCHED ALL OF THEM and they dont even move!. they have these white burning/cut looking scabs on ur mouuths and under there mouths
> ...


Well said Frank...

... and skylight550, as been said you need to post better (clear and closer) pics and a "complete"description of your tank, Ps and water conditions so we can help you... this is a discussion forum... we are not wizards


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

(1) first off, you are burning your fish..........check ammonia levels

(2) nothing said about airation at all

(3) melefix will work here, remove all of your carbon and treat for at least 
2 weeks with out carbon

(4) test your water out of the tap, make sure you use PRIME to kill off
chlorine / cloramine etc.

(5) water is the cause of your fish getting burned

in closing: no more goldfish for you....







they carry parrisites, dissease and harmful
things that will attack you water, fish and filters and will stay in the said topics
untill you treat them........

another thing, CALM DOWN......slinging names etc. (that goes for everyone)
will not get you anywhere but ignored.......
please get some oxygen in that water and treat with melefix........

Keep us posted.........









BTW...........whats your PH at???????????????
high PH will kill off fish quick fast and in a hurry

Best regards........Dennis


----------



## skylight550 (Aug 25, 2005)

i went and got the fungus clear u said poured it right now and hopeing and waiting i hope my boys dont die, and for the "hater" who said im a hater ur real cool dude

thankx 4 the help to those who have tried to help me


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

You havent even tried to help yourself... people have posted many questions... including about the goldfish which is a good possibility of where this fungus/bacteria came from as goldfish are dirty disease ridden creatures.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

skylight550 said:


> i went and got the fungus clear u said poured it right now and hopeing and waiting i hope my boys dont die, and for the "hater" who said im a hater ur real cool dude
> 
> thankx 4 the help to those who have tried to help me


i have used some of those and they just dont seem to work IMO, i have used
melefix for my last shoal for popeye, it worked frigging great!!!!!!

saved most of them.......so food for thought


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I would simply reccomend using PIMA fix. as it is a general med for bacterial and fungal infections. If you could also take a min and give us your water prams that might help us help you to help yourself.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

If it only a disease why did the comets die so fast?I think there is something seriously wrong with/in your water.I would start doing a 50% waterchange daily and use and keep up with a salt treatment.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Fry said:


> *If it only a disease why did the comets die so fast?*I think there is something seriously wrong with/in your water.I would start doing a 50% waterchange daily and use and keep up with a salt treatment.










It makes sense... maybe you need to get a new water test kit







!


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

the stuff from walmart killed my p' it was disolving fungal tabs i know next time im trying the primafix if the white gets worse or you start seeing more white you might want to change water fast actually i would do it any way waterchanges are good. get the goldfish out if you havent already especially if they are the only thing not affected by your water and third ditto to u too


----------



## Mughal (Mar 3, 2005)

If your fish aren't dead, try this.

Do a 30% water change, medicate with Proxi-pro and then metronidazole. Follow the directions carefully on the bottle (you may have to get these medications from your local vet) and keep doing 30% water changes daily, and adding 30% more medication until they die or become well again.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

what is ure ph? acid burn?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

skylight550 said:


> i went and got the fungus clear u said poured it right now and hopeing and waiting i hope my boys dont die, *and for the "hater" who said im a hater ur real cool dude
> *
> thankx 4 the help to those who have tried to help me


He was just signing his name at the bottom of his posts.... Does that everytime.


----------



## rayman (Aug 9, 2006)

Tinkerbelle said:


> i went and got the fungus clear u said poured it right now and hopeing and waiting i hope my boys dont die, *and for the "hater" who said im a hater ur real cool dude
> *
> thankx 4 the help to those who have tried to help me


He was just signing his name at the bottom of his posts.... Does that everytime.
[/quote]
















anyway can we have the actual readings from your test kit


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

I just joined the site yesterday. I'm not sure what is causing the problem you are experiencing. I do know that generally fish will gather at the top of the tank when the oxygen levels are not proper. Do you have a filter circulating the water properly and creating air flow??? I haven't owned alot of piranha, but have been keeping cichlids for the last 23 years. In my limited experience with piranha though, they seem very hardy to me.... For example, I setup a new 30g tank just last night.. I rinsed my gravel one time, put it in the tank, filled the tank up with buckets of water from the sink, added dechlorination drops to remove the cholorine, turned on the filter and heater, and let it sit for an hour(maybe less). After that "hour", the temperature was roughly the same as my 45g piranha tank, so I removed my Black Diamond from that piranha tank and put him in the newly setup 30g tank, within one hour of setting it up. This morning he's fine, and chasing after 2 goldfish I put in there last night.. I have also moved my 5 RBP between my 45g and 55g with new water, and never had any issues with them either. Years ago, I had a Piranha that started eating on my cichlids, so I put him in a fish bowl for 3 days,with no air source, and he was fine. I ended up giving him away.. So I'm really clueless why your fish are having an issue. Being a newbie myself, I am a little curious about the comments regarding bacteria levels, etc.. I would suggest you contact the fish store where you got them and ask their opinion....


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

> I just joined the site yesterday. I'm not sure what is causing the problem you are experiencing. I do know that generally fish will gather at the top of the tank when the oxygen levels are not proper. Do you have a filter circulating the water properly and creating air flow??? I haven't owned alot of piranha, but have been keeping cichlids for the last 23 years. In my limited experience with piranha though, they seem very hardy to me.... For example, I setup a new 30g tank just last night.. I rinsed my gravel one time, put it in the tank, filled the tank up with buckets of water from the sink, added dechlorination drops to remove the cholorine, turned on the filter and heater, and let it sit for an hour(maybe less). *After that "hour", the temperature was roughly the same as my 45g piranha tank, so I removed my Black Diamond from that piranha tank and put him in the newly setup 30g tank, within one hour of setting it up. This morning he's fine*, and chasing after 2 goldfish I put in there last night.. I have also moved my 5 RBP between my 45g and 55g with new water, and never had any issues with them either. Years ago, I had a Piranha that started eating on my cichlids, so I put him in a fish bowl for 3 days,with no air source, and he was fine. I ended up giving him away.. So I'm really clueless why your fish are having an issue. Being a newbie myself, I am a little curious about the comments regarding bacteria levels, etc.. I would suggest you contact the fish store where you got them and ask their opinion....


umm your pretty experienced with cichlids did you make sure to cycle that tank or did you just put a filter from an already cycled source onto that newly 30gal setup, just making sure wouldnt want to lose a diamond to ammonia burn








-Josh

BTW my p's had popeye and melafix and salt cleared the problem very quickly and is in my opinion great stuff and worth a try, also answer the airation question if your ps are sitting at the top of the tank there probably isnt alot of oxygen in the water column.

Did you happen to use any algea removal solutions alot of times these remove the oxygen from the tank ive heard, just a thought.


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

buy some gold fish they will suit you better


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

umm your pretty experienced with cichlids did you make sure to cycle that tank or did you just put a filter from an already cycled source onto that newly 30gal setup, just making sure wouldnt want to lose a diamond to ammonia burn








-Josh

[/quote]

Bro, I don't even know what "cycled" means, atleast the when used on this forum. Would someone mind explaining to me what you guys mean? Thanks!


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

> Bro, I don't even know what "cycled" means, atleast the when used on this forum. Would someone mind explaining to me what you guys mean? Thanks!


to cycle a tank is to give the tank and filters time to build up beneficial bacteria (by introducing a source of ammonia) that completes the cycle from ammonia/nitrite/ to nitrates, usually cycling a tank takes a couple weeks you will see a spike in ammonia and nitrites, then it will level off to 0 ppm "parts per million" when your cycle is complete, adding a fish pre-cycle means the fish will have to endure the ammonia and nitrite spikes which could kill the fish or at least have very harmful effects such as ammonia burns and succeptability to disseases.


----------



## rusty (Jul 6, 2006)

If you didnt cycle that 30 gallon you are going to find out that piranha are tough but not that tough, 30 gallon is too small for a rohm and not cycling the tank, it may turn ugly quick. hope he makes it through... imho


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

keeping cichlids for so long im sure he knows how to set up a tank, but in case now put the rhom back in its old tank.


----------



## Gee32 (Aug 16, 2006)

From what you are describing it sounds like fighting marks that got infected. Probably dosen't help that your feeding goldfish either. I'm new to Piranha's but I know alot about about africian cichlids and the first thing I learn the hard way is if I don't pervent my fish from getting to this point than usually there is little to nothing that can be done. If your that conserned maybe you should call a Vet and see if you can get some kind of Antibotics or some thing. but at this point you can only try different things and hope it works. The last Metraclima I had that had similar symptoms I isolated in a ten gallon ALONE! and did water changes alone with Melafix. It took over a month and never was the same but it lived.


----------



## flaredevil2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Jesus christ dude, my fish had it worse than you so I wouldn't be talking. And If you want pple to help you, be patient. You're not the only one with problems.

Anyways, my fish had the problem to, except they had white all over their bodies, had trouble breathing, and when they died, they didn't float. I tried all the medicine I could, none worked.

Better start digging up the burial plot...speaking of which, I have to bury my latest Piranha (Pirate died 2 dyas ago







)


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

im astonished that with that attitude,how many people are still trying to help you.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Isn't that a tribute to how many caring piranha experts there are here and how great the site is rather than the opposite? I'd like to think so, anyway.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Isn't that a tribute to how many caring piranha experts there are here and how great the site is rather than the opposite? I'd like to think so, anyway.


exactly ....


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

he's got a picture now check it out
View attachment 118438


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

jesus!! that dont look good deos it? it looks like some kind of burn


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm sure somwhere in here is somone thats had this prob before
it's just a matter of time until they see this post :laugh:


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Maracyn 2 is all i can suggest after seeing that pic. You say the water parameters are perfect but if this fish is not a new recently purchased than obviously either the water params were not perfect leading up to this or your live feedings are the cause. If tank is not big enough for inhabitants it only added on to the stress compounding the bacterial infection that fish is experiencing.


----------



## flaredevil2 (Sep 3, 2006)

looks like ammonia burn to me


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't know man. I have never had a problem before. Seems to me that by the way that fish looks, it would rather be dead. What a horrible situation.


----------



## ada (Jun 28, 2005)

skylight550 said:


> this site is garbage!, i have made several posts and pictures of my god damn rb's and they r dying rihgt in front of me. i checked the amonia, nitrate, ph everything is perfect cleaned the actual EHIEM filter for 30 min! changed the water again, put food in here nothing!!!
> 
> my rb's have been on the top top level basically there fins out of the water on the surface staying up there. I EVEN TOUCHED ALL OF THEM and they dont even move!. they have these white burning/cut looking scabs on ur mouuths and under there mouths
> 
> PLEASE HELP ME WHAT SHOULD I DO!!!!!!


I once had this problem just came out of the blue after 18 months swimming at the top level no life thought they were dying tryed everything that had been posted on this site and what a site it is (BRILL) as a last resort changed 75% of the water added salt and added extra airiation (lots) and hey presto within 24 hours they were back lively again since then ive always kept extra airiation in the tank since then they have been lively and back to the fun loving mates ive cgrown to love oh and respect


----------



## flaredevil2 (Sep 3, 2006)

I remember reading something about piranhas going to top for oxygen. Maybe your P tank isn't being aerated enough.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I read all the way through the thread just to make sure it wasnt asked already, so here goes...

When you say water parameters are perfect, what is your definition of "perfect"? Perfect is a qualitative word. The aquaria hobby has quantitative ways of desrcribing things like water quality. Instead of "perfect", you should be telling us what your ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, etc. readings are in terms of numbers, not simply "perfect". We could be speaking two totally different languages here, as what is "perfect" to you may be considered "imperfect" to many others.

Numbers please!!


----------



## PerfectPH (Sep 7, 2006)

Reta_The_Fish said:


> Jesus christ dude, my fish had it worse than you so I wouldn't be talking. And If you want pple to help you, be patient. You're not the only one with problems.
> 
> Anyways, my fish had the problem to, except they had white all over their bodies, had trouble breathing, and when they died, they didn't float. I tried all the medicine I could, none worked.
> 
> ...










sorry for the loss......i hate hearin that.....


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Considering this man is 20, a very ungracious, unhelpful post.
No intentions to give parameters or further info we have asked.
I thank all the members, who have tried to help him.

Harry


----------

